# Emulators in CM9....



## thehappysquirrel (Sep 27, 2011)

I haven't seen this mentioned anywhere, but I was really disappointed with emulators in CM7, very choppy. Quite the opposite in CM9, I've tested (and recommend) Snes9x, N64oid, Tiger Arcade (Mame), Nesoid and CPS2HD. I haven't tried the PSX emulator, but it was already running pretty well. But so far, everything runs ultra smooth, and paired with a sixaxis PS3 controller, I am truly loving ICS. Big thanks to the Cyanomogen Team!


----------



## ExodusC (Jun 27, 2011)

How difficult is pairing a PS3 controller? I'd like to give it a shot and have a somewhat portable emulation station.

Sent from my HP TouchPad via Tapatalk.


----------



## xandrex87 (Jan 6, 2012)

It's very easy with the sixaxis controller app from the market (not free). You just need to change the bluetooth ID of your sixaxis controller to the one from your Touchpad, the tool for this is on the developers site. Then you just activate the sixaxis app and press "start searching" and it's done. Configure your buttons and you're ready to go. You can even create touch profiles for games like GTA3 to emulate touching the screen with your controller.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.dancingpixelstudios.sixaxiscontroller&hl=nl


----------



## QuePaso (Jul 26, 2011)

I use the following:

NES.Emu for NES
SNES9X for SNES
N64oid for N64
MD.Emu for Genesis/Megadrive
Mame4Droid for basic arcade games
TigerFBA (Tiger Arcade) for fighters
FPSe for PSX/PS1

Everything is almost perfect except that TigerFBA doesnt support 2 players, which puts a hamper on it for me. Otherwise i use Wiiremote paired with Classic Controller Pro or TVC modded arcade sticks plugged in and its flawless. Just need 2-player support in Tiger Arcade and im set. Heck, even Street Fighter 3 - 3rd Strike works perfect in it.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

It's choppy because of acceleration still being sketchy I'm pretty sure.


----------



## txrocker281 (Oct 22, 2011)

I love using the tablet for emulators. I use 
Snesoid
Nesoid
FPSe

All work well (with some audio issues here and there) with my Wiimote and CCP


----------



## HY-rowi (Jan 24, 2012)

-TSON- said:


> It's choppy because of acceleration still being sketchy I'm pretty sure.


pretty sure emulators have nothing to do with Hardware Video (OMX).


----------



## QuePaso (Jul 26, 2011)

HY-rowi said:


> pretty sure emulators have nothing to do with Hardware Video (OMX).


They dont, things can get choppy here and there due to the kernel being so alpha.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

I ran emulators in CM7, webOS, and CM9.
they all ran great N64oid > mugen64


----------



## TheRealHotshot (Dec 20, 2011)

I use to use an ps3 controller on my Nokia N900, guess I'll give this a try as well. Wonder will it mess up my settings on my N900 when I try to use it with that phone.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

TheRealHotshot said:


> I use to use an ps3 controller on my Nokia N900, guess I'll give this a try as well. Wonder will it mess up my settings on my N900 when I try to use it with that phone.
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using Tapatalk


You'll have to change the pairing code any time you switch devices, but other than that, any settings you have saved should keep just fine.


----------



## TheRealHotshot (Dec 20, 2011)

Okay thanks. Guess I'll just only use it on my HP Touchpad than.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## theechap (Jan 30, 2012)

Does anyone have the link to SNES9x - I found one called SNES9x EX. Is that the right one?


----------



## QuePaso (Jul 26, 2011)

theechap said:


> Does anyone have the link to SNES9x - I found one called SNES9x EX. Is that the right one?


Snes9x EX is the correct one, since it got pulled from the market, the author posted it onto his website here:

www.explusalpha.com

Also check out his new Neogeo emulator, it looks quite awesome!


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

QuePaso said:


> They dont, things can get choppy here and there due to the kernel being so alpha.


Alpha doesn't always mean broken..


----------



## TheRealHotshot (Dec 20, 2011)

I will give these emulators a try this weekend with the ps3 controller. Got to port over all of my games for each these emulators. Going to be a long weekend lol

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## QuePaso (Jul 26, 2011)

-TSON- said:


> Alpha doesn't always mean broken..


Dalingrin himself has said the kernel isnt super stable, it has kernel panics all the time with the audio driver alone which can effect performance. When the new 3.0 kernel arrives, it should make things a lot more steady.


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

fpse crash after some minutes on cm9 for me.. is that normal?


----------

